# First run since 2018 - In case anyone finds it useful



## Kraken (Feb 2, 2021)

Hey all...

I'm doing a FNP run, so far two weeks into it. 200mg the first day, no issues so i went to 400mg / day. Yesterday was day 14 so I thought I would post some info. I usually take it at about 4:00PM to 6:00PM. I'm 56 yo.

Calorie deficit is between 600 and 800 calories per day, depending upon how trustworthy the TDEE calculators are. No cardio; the gym has tight restrictions.

Sides have not been bad. Definitely feeling warm some evenings, but not all evenings. Last night I had a headache, a side that occasionally happened in my prior run (2018) and Tylenol fixes that. Sleep is poor some nights, but that's not too unusual for me regardless. No rashes, hint of PN, death (haha) or anything like that. No severe hunger, some fatigue. At first the weight was flying off. The first 10 days, just about 7 pounds. Since then it has slowed, especially the last 3 days. Just about 10 pounds down overall. But I also know DNP will cause water retention and, supposedly, the weight will fly off after I discontinue. 

I plan two more weeks, reassess and decide if I'll stop or drive on. I would like to drop 12 or so more pounds. 

Comments appreciated, and I'll update as warranted.

Cheers!


----------



## dragon1952 (Feb 3, 2021)

I've been on 2 runs this year, one around 14 days experimenting with dosages between 200-600mg/day and the other around 24 days on 400mg/day which I bumped to 600 the last 5 days or so. Lost around 19 lbs combined on the DNP and about 6 lbs prior to using it just on a regular diet. Deficit wasn't huge, maybe 300-400 calories. I guess not everyone gets the water retention because I didn't either time. Kept waiting for a change after quitting and it never happened. Both times I got a big slow down in weight loss later into the cycles which is why I increased dosage but it didn't help any. When I started the cut I was around 23% bf and now I figure I'm at around 12% (I hope). I'll find out in a few days with a dexa scan.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 3, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> I guess not everyone gets the water retention because I didn't either time. Kept waiting for a change after quitting and it never happened. Both times I got a big slow down in weight loss later into the cycles which is why I increased dosage but it didn't help any.



Great info, very helpful, thanks!


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 4, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> I've been on 2 runs this year, one around 14 days experimenting with dosages between 200-600mg/day and the other around 24 days on 400mg/day which I bumped to 600 the last 5 days or so. Lost around 19 lbs combined on the DNP and about 6 lbs prior to using it just on a regular diet. Deficit wasn't huge, maybe 300-400 calories. I guess not everyone gets the water retention because I didn't either time. Kept waiting for a change after quitting and it never happened. Both times I got a big slow down in weight loss later into the cycles which is why I increased dosage but it didn't help any. When I started the cut I was around 23% bf and now I figure I'm at around 12% (I hope). I'll find out in a few days with a dexa scan.



Define "water retention"?

Everyone biologically has water retention on DNP. Glucose leaves the cell and gets replaced by H2o.

Not trying to be pedantic but this is an important part of knowing exactly what DNP does to/in your body in regards to dehydration.


----------



## dragon1952 (Feb 4, 2021)

MS1605 said:


> Define "water retention"?
> 
> Everyone biologically has water retention on DNP. Glucose leaves the cell and gets replaced by H2o.
> 
> Not trying to be pedantic but this is an important part of knowing exactly what DNP does to/in your body in regards to dehydration.



Just going by what others seem to say. A lot of people say to wait a few days after stopping DNP to see what it's really done because you'll 'shed' the water that's retained. I hear the term water retention in regards to various AAS all the time, like deca and dbol for example and even test where people talk about bloating and swelling ankles and shit. I've just never noticed my body reacting that way to anything I've tried so far. As for DNP, if water replaces glucose then maybe I don't notice it as water retention. But also if water replaces glucose then I don't know why I look so much flatter on DNP. Regardless, when you stop DNP the glucose should then replace the water so I don't see how people say they weigh less after the water is shed.


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 4, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> when you stop DNP the glucose should then replace the water so I don't see how people say they weigh less after the water is shed.



That's because glucose gets replaced by water at a 1/3 ratio. So for every gram of glucose that DNP burns it is replaced with 3 grams of water. Therefore when that process is reversed (when you stop taking the DNP and end up loosing a bunch more weight) it's because you are replacing the water with 1/3rd the weight of glycogen.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 9, 2021)

Up to day 21. The last 7 days have been increased to 600mg / day (up from 400mg / day). I had been taking it at about 5:00PM, but I'm going to switch to much later. Either way I sleep badly. At the higher dosage I definitely feel the burn, and noticeably sweat. Weight loss so fat is 14 pounds or about 0.63 / day. I was hoping for a bit more. I used to be able to drop that with no chemical help, but then again, I'm an old fart now :-(


----------



## Kraken (Feb 24, 2021)

I ended up stopping after 26 days, which was 10 days ago. I did feel poorly while using it, but I stopped because while selling my house and a business, and moving, and still working. Life just got too complicated to keep it up. I did keep up the caloric deficit. I'm now 20 pounds lighter than I was 36 days ago and feel fine, and it's a dramatic improvement. After I stopped, it was another 3.5 pounds that came off. 

However, I would still like to drop maybe 5 or so more pounds, then I'll start putting muscle back on. I'm considering picking the DNP up again at just 200 mg / day, as discussed in another thread.  

Is there any reason this is a poor strategy?


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 24, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Up to day 21. The last 7 days have been increased to 600mg / day (up from 400mg / day). I had been taking it at about 5:00PM, but I'm going to switch to much later.* Either way I sleep badly.* At the higher dosage I definitely feel the burn, and noticeably sweat. Weight loss so fat is 14 pounds or about 0.63 / day. I was hoping for a bit more. I used to be able to drop that with no chemical help, but then again, I'm an old fart now :-(



Lol, yeah, no matter how spread and / or when you take the dose, once the body reaches certain internal levels, the quality sleep will go to shit.


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 24, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Is there any reason this is a poor strategy?



There is nothing wrong with this, but you will probably need to do more cardio or reduce your calorie intake to reach your goal.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 24, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> There is nothing wrong with this, but you will probably need to do more cardio or reduce your calorie intake to reach your goal.



Yeah, it would be hard to cut much more calories than I already have ;-)


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 24, 2021)

Then you should run DNP for longer as you are reducing the dose.


----------



## Kraken (Mar 1, 2021)

I actually decided to do 400mg / day and see how that goes. Six days already, so far, so good.


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 1, 2021)

As long as you can live without suffering too much from sides, push as much as you can.


----------



## In2Deep (May 25, 2021)

Sounds good... Since my last run in 2018 its been hard to find a U.S. source. I tried a few actual chemical supply places to use as a "metal stain" but they told me they wouldn't sned to a residential address. My metal shop is a building on my property so all I had was a residential address. Still looking though.


----------

